# 1964 Tempest Rocker panels



## Forrest118 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi! 
First post for me. I am resto-moding a 1964 Tempest Custom 2 door post. I am repairing rust on both sides of the rocker panels at the very front edges below the interior vent openings. As I was cutting out the rusted sections, it appeared to me that the inner rockers, just below the front of the door opening, were bellied out slightly to allow a gap into the interior of the rocker. Is this just shabby assembly or was it designed as a scoop to flush the rockers when driving? 

I am waiting to weld this area back together till I determine if I should leave a gap there or weld this up solid when I put the inner patch on. The rockers behind this area seem to be in great shape.

Any guidance would be appreciated


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Forrest118 said:


> Hi!
> First post for me. I am resto-moding a 1964 Tempest Custom 2 door post. I am repairing rust on both sides of the rocker panels at the very front edges below the interior vent openings. As I was cutting out the rusted sections, it appeared to me that the inner rockers, just below the front of the door opening, were bellied out slightly to allow a gap into the interior of the rocker. Is this just shabby assembly or was it designed as a scoop to flush the rockers when driving?
> 
> I am waiting to weld this area back together till I determine if I should leave a gap there or weld this up solid when I put the inner patch on. The rockers behind this area seem to be in great shape.
> ...


It sounds to me by your description that it may be a drain/air hole to allow moisture out. Need some pics of it if you can.


----------



## dracowizard (Dec 26, 2016)

*any pics*

Curious if any pics of the area you are speaking of.I only mention as i'm trying to learn more details for doing my 64 GTO i just got.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Is this the area that you are referring to? The pic is from my 64 GTO. This area was bellied on mine also but this is due to water, dirt, and time, not by design, i.e. air gaps, rocker flushing. Water drains from the cowl vent to this area then along the rocker to a drain located at the end of the rocker at the front of the rear wheel. Due to the design, water and dirt tend to accumulate on the inside and rot/distort the metal where you indicated. Also check inside where the floor pan meets the cowl vent metal; that area is right above rocker bracing and also prone to rust through. The inner rocker should be solid. Not sure but I would guess the gap is the rusted through portion where the body inner rocker meets up with the cowl/door jamb piece. 

FYI, the picture is of a half-a$$ repair done ages ago (long time project) that be will be redone now that the plasma cutter and Mig welder are set to go.


----------

